# Advice on new setup???



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey guys!

I'm in need of some advice, and I figured y'all were just the folks to help me out!

My question is this. I'm currently in the market for a 9wt 
Mostly for throwing sink tips and big bulky flies to reds out at Calaveras and Braunig
But also for stripers on the Guadalupe, and the occasional coast trip fishing the surf or jetties

I've been looking at the world wide sportsman deceiver rod and kingfisher reel combo from Bass pro

I love the look of both the rod and reel, but I was wondering if anyone has used either of them 
And what y'all's thoughts are?

I know there are better rods and reels out there, but my price range is in the ballpark of the combo
Which retails for $220 with 300yds of 30lb gsp and 9wt line

I do have an 8wt and several rods in the smaller weights, but the flies I'm throwing are as big as 4/0 and weighted. Not easy to punch out long casts in the wind even with the 8wt.

So what are y'all's thoughts?
Any feedback is gladly welcome!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't know a lot about the combo you're looking at, but you might also take a look at what's on EBay. I've bought a couple of rods on there for great prices and been happy with them.

What are Redington's and Orvis' combos going for? You might try casting all of them before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know anything about those combos but I don't think the step up from an 8wt to a 9wt would be sufficient for your needs. You'd be better served going up to a 10wt.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I have to agree w/Finn if you are looking to throw weighted 4/0 stuff, I would consider a 10wt. You can throw today's 10wts all day long cause they have gotten so much lighter and you will be much more satisfied with the results I believe. 

TFO makes a sweet TiCrX in 10wt that is just an outstanding rod. I've caught reds, roosters, Tarpon, big King Salmon, dorado, etc. on that 10wt. Broke one in a ceiling fan and TFO had a replacement to me in just a couple days. 

To me, especially since you have an 8 wt now, the 10wt would really give you a lot of versatility.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I've handled the TiCrX, absolutely love the way it feels in hand, but it is a little out of my price range. I've mostly been looking at the deceiver/kingfisher combo based on that it comes with line and backing all for less than the price of the rod and reel sold separately. 

But y'all think I should skip over the 9wt and go for the 10?

I've used a few different 8wts from 7'10"-9'6" in different actions, but I've not had the opportunity to really "play" with anything larger than an 8


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Agree w Finn and Meadowlark about a 10. If you have a limited budget, I like Cabela's house brands, including line, over Bass Pro branded rods. Better in my opinion about warranty issues. Yes, you will break rods. With fish the size you are targeting, reel/drag quality becomes much more of an issue than with smaller stuff. I am not aware of any lower end reels (less than a couple hundred bucks) that have good drags that will hold up to a decent jackfish in skinny water. Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I will say The saltwater fishing is more of a secondary purpose. I live just North East of San Antonio, and spend A LOT of time on both the Guad (trout in winter, and every other species, i.e. Stripers, bass, carp, etc.) and on Calaveras/Braunig chasing reds. I only make it to the salt a couple times a year unfortunately. Though I have caught both reds, and smacks on my 8wt. It's just difficult to throw such heavy flies AND a sink tip on my 8.

The BPS kingfisher reel appears to be pretty similar to the Cabela's TLr reel, though it has significantly more capacity. The one thing I'm unsure of is the WWS rod, compared to say the Cabela's TLr salt. Not that it seems cheaply made, I just tend to gravitate to ultra fast rods (hence my 6wt Sage VT2), and the deceiver seems to be a medium fast or so


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Just _how much_ out of your price range is the TFO 10 wt.? I ask because I was going to suggest that rod too, and as someone already pointed out, you might be able to find one on e-Bay for considerably less.

IMO, for what you're doing, the reel is not so important, so you can invest the lion's share of your budget on the rod. But above all, you really need to be happy with your final choice.....even if it means delaying your purchase for a few months, in order to save a little more to achieve that.

Consider also that everyone makes mistakes in tackle purchases, at least once in a while, so they try to sell what they have, in order to offset the cost of a new outfit. Point is that if you later find you made a mistake, then percentage-wise, the resale value of your higher end/name brand rod will usually be much more than any combo you get from the likes of Bass Pro, Cabelas, etc.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

That's why I'm trying to do as much research as possible before I pull the trigger. In the end, the 8wt is honestly plenty capable of subduing the fish I'm after. I'm very much a reel play guy, I've caught 5+lb cats and carp on my 3wt on the Guad, and my 8wt is plenty for bringing in the Reds I'm predominantly after. The real challenge here is that when I'm fishing the wall at Calaveras, the goal is to put a large shad pattern down at about 10-12 feet deep where the Reds are usually holding. This definitely requires a sink tip or full sinking line, and distance is usually a must, thoug they sometimes school in close. I considered the Cabela's TLR salt/RLs reel combo, but it only comes in an 8wt. I could buy the rod in a 10, use the reel from my 8wt for the time being, and get another reel later on


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I believe Bass Pro also carries the TFO TiCrX. Will they let you cast them before buying?


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if the Cabela's in Buda will, but I know the guys at the bass pro in SA will. I've become buddies with most of them over the years, and they let me play with any of the gear I want in the fly shop


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Just my opinion but if a place won't let you cast a demo rod before you buy it, go elsewhere to someplace that will. 

You might consider saving a little more to get a TiCRx. For a reel, don't overlook something like an Okuma reel. I've used several of them when I was still on a budget.

In fact, I might still have an old Okuma Sierra for 10/11wt that I don't even use as a backup anymore- and it was in great shape when I put it away. If I've still got it you can have it for $20. It's a click & pawl drag but you can palm the spool for more heat and it holds a massive amount of backing. Let me check and if I have it I'll PM you.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I may just take you up on that offer, I actually have an old Okuma Sierra s7/8 that I got with a Sierra combo I bought from Sportsmans warehouse years ago. I think I am going to give it some more time, and save up over the next few weeks to get the TiCrX and decide on a reel. I will more than likely go with a 10wt. The I've always liked the TFO brand, and the lifetime warranty is unbeatable


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Now that I've pretty much decided on the TiCrX, I'm looking into what reel I want to pair it with. I obviously don't want a POS, and though I know a lot of lesser reels will more than handle a big red, my concern is being at the Jetty and hooking into a larger Jack, small tarpon, or something of that sort. Although I am saving up for the setup, I'm not planning on going all out and getting a Tibor or Hardy, but the Cabela's TLr, TFO BVK, or Lamson Guru all caught my attention. Do y'all have any thoughts on these reels? What backing capacity should I be looking at? And (though I may be opening a can of worms) what type of backing would be most beneficial? Traditional Dacron? GSP? Or I've even heard of people using 65lb suffix as fly backing (roughly the same diameter as 20lb dacron)


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Why not a Type 6 full sink, like a Rio Outbound Short, on your existing 8wt? 3ft of 15lb mono for a leader, 6in shad pattern or EP minnow, have at it.


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry, suggesting the full sink for your Braunig/Calaveras fishing. EBay and Craigslist and boards like this one are the places to hunt for deals on gear.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Boatwright that's very similar to what I am currently throwing. Though I use a type 6 sink tip. I throw a variety of flies, but they rang from an EP baitfish all the way up to a fly I designed called a lazer shad, 4/0 mustad hook with lead wrapped in, zonker tail, palmered in for the rear body, bucktail for the wing, and marabou tied in fwd and folded back for the front, then a fish skullz fish mask head

__
http://instagr.am/p/BCidTtGwbpl/


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

that's a lot of fur and marabou.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Teamgafftop13 said:


> ... Do y'all have any thoughts on these reels? What backing capacity should I be looking at? And (though I may be opening a can of worms) what type of backing would be most beneficial? Traditional Dacron? GSP? Or I've even heard of people using 65lb suffix as fly backing (roughly the same diameter as 20lb dacron)


Good decision to go with the TiCrx. You won't regret it.

Take a look at these reels:

http://www.allenflyfishing.com/alpha-iii-reel/

They will add backing for you at no charge. The Alpha III at $159 is superior to any of those you mentioned IMO. A step up to the Kraken @ $209 is even better. I own both and very pleased with them. (sometimes they put them on sale for less) (by the way my comments don't refer to the $20 reel from Finn...that sounds like a great deal)

The problem I have found with suffix or PowerPro for backing (which is what I use on my 12wts...see avatar) is that you have to install it very carefully with the right tension. Otherwise it can pull under/into itself and you will then have a mess...not to mention possibly the loss of the fish of a lifetime. It works great if you install it correctly, or better yet have a fly shop put it on for you.

As far as capacity, more is better.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmmm, I've heard of the Allen reels before, but never gave them much attention. Looks like that's the direction I should be looking hu? You prefer them to even the BVK? 

@boateright, it is a lot of materials (can be tied with no lead) but it gives a sick baitfish presentation, and LOADS of action. I've caught a ton of fish with em, it's just difficult to go long


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

As far as loading braid properly onto a reel, that's something I'm pretty accustomed to. I've got a couple reels I use for balloon lining, and aside from a mono top shot, they each have over 500yds of 30lb power pro (we run balloon lines up to 400yds out at times) so that wouldn't be such an imposition


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

In addition, has anyone here used or handled a shadow gladiator?


----------



## c-los (Aug 17, 2014)

Do you have any pictures of fish caught in calavers or braunig on a fly? I fish those lakes as well and I'm just starting to get into fly fishing and wanted to try the fly rod out there.. Unfortunately my fly rod was taken from my boat in corpus but that's a different story.. However im soon looking into buying another set up myself.. I usually throw spoons with a spinning reel but really want to give the fly rod a try


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Teamgafftop13 said:


> As far as loading braid properly onto a reel, that's something I'm pretty accustomed to. I've got a couple reels I use for balloon lining, and aside from a mono top shot, they each have over 500yds of 30lb power pro (we run balloon lines up to 400yds out at times) so that wouldn't be such an imposition


Interested in your "balloon lining" approach if you could provide details. Thanks.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Teamgafftop13 said:


> Hmmm, I've heard of the Allen reels before, but never gave them much attention. Looks like that's the direction I should be looking hu? You prefer them to even the BVK?


I was never impressed by the larger BVK reel styles... the 8 wt on up. IDK, maybe I had a dud... but the drag locked down was absolutely junk. Love the BVK rod line up, though.

Allen would be your best bet for the money. Get a kraken and don't look back.
Or keep an eye on the more active fly fishing forums (washingtonflyfishing, northamericanflyfishing) great used deals for tibor, nautilus, etc pop up from time to time in the $200 range.


----------

